

Feedback for my new site - Netflix/Rotten tomaotes mashup. - ojensen

I have just put together a new site in my spare time.  I would love some feedback about features, design, and ways to drive traffic (seo improvements, etc..)<p>www.whatsoninstant.com
======
ojensen
here is the full link <http://www.whatsoninstant.com>

